# Windows 10 and Notepad++



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone else using Notepad++ with Windows 10? I set the file extensions in Preferences, but it's not sticking.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes - I noticed that also. It looks like a basic problem with Windows 10. I have yet found a solution.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

It is clearing it out of the preferences section but if you look at the file type in explorer it is sticking. I made a fake .1test2 file type. It also is putting it into the registry under HKEY classes\root\.1test2 and adding in there and HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ApplicationAssociationToasts and in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.1test2 as well and you can click on the file and have it open in notepad.

It just looks like for some reason the Notepad++ is not reading these keys. Maybe a permissions change that the Notepad ++ developer needs to address. I would take this to Notepad++ forums and let them know.


----------

